# R u a game addict!!!



## Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Gamerz......
we all like computer games....but r we addicted 2 it so much............ *popuw.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_lol.gif 

Well I admit dat i was (& think still now ) addicted 2 games...I still remember was playing continuously 4 almost 8.5 hours....& @ dat time my parents were out of town....otherwise they wont allow me 2 play at dat stretch...

 So...do u love 2 play @ dat much level....


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 11, 2008)

^^...used to..

now no time.......


----------



## bkpeerless (Jun 11, 2008)

8 houuuuuuuuuuuursssssssssss what is the power of your specs


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a "thing" for RPG games... played Little Ninja Brothers in NES for two days straight... my friend and me. 5AM to 12PM He lived next door so no problem.

Played Final Fantasy IV for one continuous day (24 hrs!!) 

Played Final Fantasy VII for two continuous days, just 6-8 hrs sleep inbetween. The satisfaction after beating Sephiroth and Genova was unbeatable


----------



## paranj (Jun 11, 2008)

so what? i played 12.5 hrs while parents were at home. completed Gears of War on PC in one day, as it saves dissapear


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 11, 2008)

Initially I too thought that the saves disappeared but the fact was one had to manually select the profile. 
Anyways till my +2 I used to play on my PS2. On it I had average playing time of 8hours and maximum record of 14hours(My parents were home).
Now I'm in my 3rd year of Engg. and got my PC in my 2nd year but the $h1t too has increased so can't play games for such long hours now, at max. 3 hours 
Now my vacations are slowly approaching and time to buy the PS3 and GTA4 too so will be wrecking Liberty City till the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 11, 2008)

I play games like a maniac.. heavily addictive as if I am addicted to cocaine


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 11, 2008)

I have mellowed down a lot.Earlier I used to fanatically play for 8+ hours.Since I got my job it's been 2+ hours on & off.One weekends or on work off's It can stretch upto 5-6 hours.I used to be a heavy game addict but now just can't find enough time to adjust all those games that I get for the PC.Seems like they are just becoming a part of my collection.


----------



## amitash (Jun 11, 2008)

play alot like 6-8hrs in hols but no time now to play for even 1hr...


----------



## asingh (Jun 11, 2008)

Okay here is my history.. (was born in 1977)

1. 1988 -- Saw the game boy..fell in love with it.
2. 1988-90  -- Played Mario/Kung Fu fighter on coin operated consoles.
3. 1990 (late) -- Saw the NES (Known as Samuria)..a 8 - Bit system.
4. 1991 (First 6 months) -- begged parents to buy me a NES.
5. 1991 (December) -- got the NES. Was only allowed to play on weekends.
6. 1992 -- Optician diagnosed me positive for spectacles...to much gaming.
7. 1995 -- Saw DOOM for Windows system. Almost fainted..it was so so cool.
8. 1997-2003 -- No gaming..to busy with college and work...
9. 2004 - till today.....play a lot of games..FPS is my favorite..can go to around 2-3 hours at a time. Usually when I get back from work..I hammer it out..on my favorite FPS..love them. 

Wish I could put in more time..to this constructive activity...it is too much fun. Due to gaming..I try to stay updated with lates PC news...keep my system optimized to max...follow forums like this..for more information.

*YES I AM A GAME ADDICT...!*


----------



## hemantkulkarni (Jun 11, 2008)

woooooo i played 7.5 hours today itself........ i m engg student and day after tomoro i got annual exam!!!! so................ otherwise..................


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 11, 2008)

paranj said:


> so what? i played 12.5 hrs while parents were at home. completed Gears of War on PC in one day, as it saves dissapear



it disappear if u dun have signed in to a profile. Just unplug the net nd create a profile nd do the creating profile. Then u can save nywhere. Also can choose difficulty level at each level.[works with local version too thats y u ve to unplug the lan]


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 11, 2008)

Saw a TV video game thingy at friend's home some 10 years back at Naani's place,got it the day I returned home.Used to play continously for long hours with a friend of mine.During  vaccations,I used to finish one game a day as the option to save games was not there.Killed this one,bought a new one.I killed almost a dozen of these!One day my dad brought home his office lappy,saw a game on it and was not ready to leave it at any costInstalled many games on it and played like crazy until I found that the newer games won't run on P3,Windows 98,128MB RAM.Got my first PC in December 2003 with some ugly config.Pawned it for a year or so then added a Nvidia Geforce 2 Card to play LOTR LOL!In  April 2006,got another PC with P4,6200 TC,1GB RAM.Then upgraded to Pentium Dual core,8600 GT,2 GB RAM and not I own the  Gaming Rig in my signature.My brother is also a crazy gamer like me
YEA I LOVE GAMING!


----------



## Sathish (Jun 11, 2008)

im also one of the most most addictive gamers. 
every day, i  spend 5 to 6 hours (day or night) daily 

But games are spoiled lot of important sections and irrecoverable time in my life and i am lost lot of things for playing games.. i have spent thousands of thousands (in the period of 1994).. now i feels about that.

My advice to all my friends is, plzz dont wast lot of times to spend on serious gaming..  They are only an imaginalbe things to spoil our valuable time. 


But, My fav games in my 14 years flashback..

1. Contra
2. Mario
3. Islander
4. Kung Fu
5. Star City
6. Bomber Man
7. Battle City
8. RAlly X
9. Tetris
10. Arkanoid


some of the name of the nintendo games have been forgetton. but they are all playing with me in my dreams.  

my favourite game of the 20th century is DOOM 3


----------



## asingh (Jun 11, 2008)

Betruger said:


> My advice to all my friends is, plzz dont wast lot of times to spend on serious gaming.. They are only an imaginalbe things to spoil our valuable time.


 

This is true..gaming time should be planned out..and prioritized. Then it is more fun. It can be taken as another hobby/pastime..like painting..listening to music..sports....! And honestly...it does add creativity to ones self ..playing games..and appreciation of technology..!!

Some of the games..which are deeply ingrained in me till date:

1. Mario 1,2,3 (the one with the flying tail)
2. Contra
3. Super C
4. KungFu
5. Castlevania
6. StreetFighter Series
7. Vigilante
8. Silk Worm
9. Bomber Man
10. Islander
Managed to get the emulater versions for 1,2,3,4,5,6....last year. So the gaming experience lives on again...!!!!!!


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

^This pp; are right. I lost by single margin on my History paper in last year's final exam and came at 2nd rank. If i had studied rather than playing Resident Evil 4 (my addiction that time on PS2). I wud have gotten first rank  Well these is nuthing compared to other damages gaming can cuase. But on the orther hand its  beatiful pass-time and hobby and makes us aware of the power of technology!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 12, 2008)

I have all emulation stuff...  I'm playing legend of kage right now


----------



## chicha (Jun 12, 2008)

i was introduced to computers when i was in 4th std i did the basic course the usual ms paint and balh blah etc then later i learned foxpro.
then dave, prince came into my life. and they seem to have some kind of effect on me. that was back in 94 when there were 486 pc's. and the big floppies.
any ways from then on till now i play games.

i get headaches, and irritations when i do not play games for long time.

so i think i am addicted to games.


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2008)

^^you share similar story,
I learned DOS and basic while playing pacman, dave and prince 
We used to hide games in DOS by creating dir with special ascii codes..lol


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 12, 2008)

I played for 5 hrs with out pausing the game. That's my record. The game was GOD OF WAR 2.


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 12, 2008)

*YES YES, I AM GAME ADDICT!!!*

got hands on pc again after 3 years.. so having fun with Crysis and C&C3


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 12, 2008)

Only 7~8 hours? I used to play all day long, till i get used to feel giddy in my head and my ears used to ring . But it began interfering with my studies. Stopped playing then.

These days i get no time to play, busy with work and related stuff


----------



## GraphicsDG (Jun 12, 2008)

Guys !!!

A premium brand Graphic Card Called "ZOTAC" is now available in India, I heard this brand is one of the best in quality, features, overclocking & after sales. I heard they also have their own gaming server www.zotac-cup.de where any one can play the FIFA & Warcraft III and win 100 Euro every week !!! Dammnnn Cool.....

Anybody suggest how is this brand with compare to others.....


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 12, 2008)

^^^....

been here for about 2 months min.....

its a great one.....


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Played Final Fantasy IV for one continuous day (24 hrs!!)
> 
> Played Final Fantasy VII for two continuous days, just 6-8 hrs sleep inbetween.



24Hrs!!! U r eyes must have swollen...
u r as opposite as ur name....


----------



## zyberboy (Jun 12, 2008)

started to play tv video games 10yrs back and got addicted to it,but these days i am only interested in UT online play(1-2hrs/day)...AI is too boring for me now in any game.


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2008)

lol...i remember the busy gaming days, used to complete every new game in one sitting.

But now I don't like new games, of course its been a while I did an upgrade, am having more control over my ruthless gaming tendencies now.

Waiting for few chosen games, then i will upgrade, not a gaming whore anymore


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

not getting time cuz of school. hardly an hour


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 12, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> 24Hrs!!! U r eyes must have swollen...
> u r as opposite as ur name....



What do you mean?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> What do you mean?



dheeraj u dont have any dheeraj is dat i mean....


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 13, 2008)

^^ dont get you... I dont know hindi...


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

^^your name's meaning is "patience = dheeraj"
got it now


----------



## karmanya (Jun 13, 2008)

I used to be  an addict, till i got my class 10 half yearly results- then i mellowed down- I had a recent relapse when i finished assasin's creed in a three day weekend.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2008)

I damaged my mouse while playin so much of games....my frnd damaged their keyboard 
while playin counterstrike....

One of my frnd plays games everyday....frm 11pm - 3am wakes up @2.00 pm everyday 
he almost finished many games he is an addict i must say dat


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 13, 2008)

> ^^your name's meaning is "patience = dheeraj" got it now



Yeah I know what my name means, but I got it


----------



## paranj (Jun 13, 2008)

played only 1/2 hour on PSP ystday


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 13, 2008)

i plays 2~3 hrs even on exam days....
on other days plays till my eyes shows red signal. then does some eye rest with cold water and some sleep. Then fraging starts again.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 13, 2008)

yes. am game addict. Most of the time back home, I play games.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 13, 2008)

When I was very young I used to spend weekends on Age of Empires - Rise of Rome Demo  Then I got full games from friends. Those were the dark ages of my life, when I used VSNL and NetOne dial up. 

Then god said "Let there be DataOne" and there was warez...


----------



## paranj (Jun 13, 2008)

^^ya but i got DataOne at 13 so .....................[guess]

played GTA:SA and GTA:4 on PC & X360 respectively!

woo-hoo i want to become an addict once again but


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah dragon warrior 1 was the one where you save the princess from the dragon or something. Some glass in a swamp palace or something... you have to collect 3 items... the most recent DW I finished was DW7 for PSX.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> other days plays till my eyes shows red signal. then does some eye rest with cold water and some sleep. Then fraging starts again.



hmm now ur words r same as ur avatar...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 16, 2008)

^^ Hehe, yeah


----------



## 3Ko>Gam3r.dll (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah ! I'm a Hardcore Game Addict


----------



## gangadhar (Jul 6, 2008)

me too...........

this is my history

i am playing games from 15 years

i spended lakhs of rupees for games...

in my bed room i have too racks tightly filled with games....

till now i spended 60000 only for buying the ps3 games.....


few years back i played age of empire series many days continuously ...but now not much interested to play games on my pc.....

i am a great console gaming lover....but i had not much time to play games now...
perhaps if i had time....... start a new game and not leave the console until i complete the game.


many games i completed with single sitting

recently i completed  single sitting games r ....

Resistance
uncharted
heavenly sword


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 6, 2008)

Ya I am.
U can understand this by this:-

I have completed:-

   1. Prince Of Persia : Warrior Within (Normal)
   2. Prince Of Persia : The Two Thrones (Normal)
   3. Maxpayne 2 : The Fall Of Maxpayne (Normal)
   4. Grand Theft Auto : Vice City (Easy)
   5. Need For Speed : Underground 2 (Normal)
   6. Need For Speed : Most Wanted (Normal)
   7. Age Of Mythology (Medium)
   8. Age Of Mythology - The Titans (Normal)
   9. Age Of Empire III (Normal)
  10. Spiderman 1 (Normal)
  11. Spiderman 2 (Normal)
  12. Cricket 2002 (Hard)
  13. Cricket 2005 (Hard)
  14. Cricket 2007 (Normal)
  15. WWE RAW 2 (Normal)
  16. Roadrash (Normal)
  17. Hitman : Codename 47 (Easy) (OMG! what difficult it was)


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91557


----------

